# High AMH levels



## vaj77 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, I recently had my AMH level tested for the first time, in preparation for IVF, and my level is 23.4 which I think is quite high. Next appt with doc is 9th Jan but just wondered if anyone else had a high level and what happened. 

Thanks. xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Your AMH levels are actually within the normal ranges. It does vary with age so without knowing how old you are, i wouldnt say your levels are partically high (but deffo not low either). 
This is a good thing, as it means that you should respond well to the stimulation drug without a high risk of OHSS.
I have a AMH level om excess of 67. (The test only went to 67 so who knows how high mine is) on my latest cycle, they got 38 eggs and i suffered with moderate OHSS which wasnt nice.

Good luck xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey, try not to worry - that level doesn't seem high to me (I'm guessing it's pnmol) mine was 67 

High levels mean that you can be more prone to OHSS (but if you know you are prone you are more likely to spot it sooner rather than later), and it can mean that you need less stims drugs, or less time stimming, or get more eggs. Obviously, there is a lot more to it than AMH, it's just one factor.

There is a thread about AMH levels and there is a chart on the front page of it that might reassure you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244827.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine was 55 at age 40, I thought pcos was going to be found but it wasn't the case and they never knew why, I also stimmed well and got 17 eggs each cycle with no OHSS x


----------

